# Cardinal by Guarantee bicycle company



## dragnusa (Mar 13, 2015)

I normally don't mess with picking up light weight bikes but I have a soft spot for things from Missouri. This is a Cardinal by Guarantee bike company St Loius Missouri. The numbers are 66874 with a 1 under the 8. any info on this bike would be great.


----------



## barneyguey (May 8, 2019)

cool badge!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 10, 2019)

Could be Colson Built, hard to make out the serial number. Great badge, I agree!


----------

